# babies



## dymback (Aug 31, 2007)

found a suprise to day thought we would share


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 31, 2007)

awww so cute! what breed are they???


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats great Dymback, how many are there???it looks like 4 form the pic.
As reptilegirl_jordan said, what breed are they? keep posting pics of the pups...


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 31, 2007)

Suprise? You didn't know she was pregnant?


----------



## xander (Aug 31, 2007)

How could you not know it was preggers?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 31, 2007)

That would have put a smile on your face  

Did you know the dog was pregnant or was it really a surprise?


----------



## cuddlykylie (Aug 31, 2007)

too me the mother looks mini foxie or maybe a cross
kylie


----------



## kandi (Aug 31, 2007)

beautiful surprise i am waiting for my chi to have pups so very excited


----------



## hornet (Aug 31, 2007)

kandi said:


> beautiful surprise i am waiting for my chi to have pups so very excited



god, those pups would almost be small enough to feed hatchie snakes on lol


----------



## dymback (Aug 31, 2007)

> How could you not know it was preggers?
> Suprise? You didn't know she was pregnant?


 

never said we didnt know she was pregnant
we where suprised as in we didnt think she was ready and even if we did wouldnt u be suprised to find that ur dog has had 5 healthy little pups


----------



## xander (Sep 1, 2007)

oh,sorry.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Sep 2, 2007)

wat breed is she


----------

